# Anti-aliasing not working for any game on my PC



## xquizt (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey I'm praying that someone has some insight into a very troubling issue I have been having for the past 6 months. I suddenly began having an issue where after formatting my PC, I realized that all my games had horrible jaggies and aliasing going on everywhere as if Anti-aliasing from both the game and my pc was simply not working or off. I've tried everything from reformatting, trying different monitors and have now gone as far as buying a completely new PC that has Windows 10 instead of my previous pc which was running windows 7 AND STILL HAVE THE ISSUE. Despite buying a completely new pc, i still have this issue where all of my games simply have no AA at all. No matter how much I try to force it through the nvidia control panel or nvidia inspector, there is simply no AA in any of my games now and jaggies and shimmering are all over. It's mind boggling and has me clueless at this point that I've bought and entirely different and new pc and the issue is still here.


-So basically, all I know is that this problem can't be hardware based because I've purchased and completely new pre-built PC and am still having the issue.


----------



## Artas1984 (Apr 20, 2017)

This is, quite frankly, unbelievable.. You bought a new PC just so that you could play with AA and you still can not enable it? What? Can you post pictures in games where there are options of AA? Please update your gaming rig in your profile, we need to see what you have.

Also, if you had this issue for the last 6 months with your old PC, this then can not be "suddenly"... Are you telling me that with the same games but on totally different hardware you can not apply AA? I've never heard anything more absurd that this, although it does not mean that i do not believe that there is a problem in your rig, perhaps you might try to explain this a bit more fluently and with some pictures...


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2017)

Artas1984 said:


> This is, quite frankly, unbelievable..


Ya, agreed. I don't think our OP is trying to hoodwink us though, he's just very confused. Heck, I've heard stories of people buying a new PC just because their old one got infected with a virus. Seriously.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2017)

fill out your specs OP.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

Interesting. This is the second thread this month about AA not working.  It looks like it may not be a one-off.


----------



## 64K (Apr 20, 2017)

On the other thread he is saying these are some of his specs

i7 7700k
GTX 1080
Windows 10

And that he's even tried different cables and a different monitor

"I've tried using a different DVI cables and even an HDMI cable with a different monitor and the jaggies / aliasing are still all there. It's really irritating because objects with fine lines in the distance shimmer and move and its distracting. I used to not have this problem and it just suddenly started happening and not even buying a completely new PC has fixed it. Can it be power? electricity? grounding? It sounds far fetched that any of those can cause such a specific problem as the anti aliasing not working at all but i have no clue what to think at this point"

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx1080-no-anti-aliasing.231661/page-2#post-3638640
Post #31

OP I see you say you got a completely new PC but I'm wondering if you just swapped the
1080 into the new PC?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2017)

its gotta be turned off somewhere in settings. or the first ever anti-aliasing biased system wide glitch . "AA'cism"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> its gotta be turned off somewhere in settings. or the first ever anti-aliasing biased system wide glitch . "AA'cism"


Skynet started small.....oh wait, that hasn't happened yet!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not being insulting by these questions, just want to cover the basics first.  To clarify: 

1.) You are using the dedicated graphics and do not have the monitor plugged in to the IGP;
2.) Newest drivers installed after a clean uninstall of the existing drivers?

Again, I know these are remedial questions, but as I do not know you, thought it was appropriate to ask.  

JAT


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 20, 2017)

I did read somewhere issues with Creators and NVidia.....I think that's why they released *381.65 *which said this
*New Features*


*Added support for Windows 10 Creators Update.*
Added DTS X and Dolby Atmos support for 5.1.2 speaker configuration.
Added Dolby Vision support for games.
Added NVIDIA® AnselTM support for Snake Pass and Kona.



64K said:


> On the other thread he is saying these are some of his specs
> 
> i7 7700k
> *GTX 1080*
> *Windows 10*



I however don't have that issue and have yet to update to 381.65 and I'm running Creators but I have a GTX960  and his is a GTX 1080 so you never know.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

I think @DRDNA may be on the trail at least...possibly a Pascal combined with Creator's Update of W10, and a certain driver number.

Edited to change Maxwell to Pascal....had a brain fart with @DRDNA mentioning 960.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2017)

You guys do realize that 90% of games don't support MSAA anymore, right? It's the rendering method of new engines that prevents this. Basically only DX9 and older games still support it. For new games, you'll have to use FXAA, MLAA or SMAA post-processing methods...


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 22, 2017)

I just wanna know what games and what settings he is using. Also, this might be a long shot, but I hope he isn't confusing tearing with aliasing. It's quite possible that his 1080 is too powerful for his 1080p monitor which probably is 60Hz.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 22, 2017)

You CANNOT force Anti-Aliasing in new games. It just doesn't work. You have to either use FXAA setting in NV CP or use DSR feature which is essentially SuperSampling without reverse scaling (normal SS enlarges and scales the image back to native resolution, DSR just enlarges it and fits it into your screen). Which is why text and GUI can look tiny with DSR where with proper SS, it would remain of the same size.


----------



## Mycelium (Apr 26, 2017)

xquizt said:


> Hey I'm praying that someone has some insight into a very troubling issue I have been having for the past 6 months. I suddenly began having an issue where after formatting my PC, I realized that all my games had horrible jaggies and aliasing going on everywhere as if Anti-aliasing from both the game and my pc was simply not working or off. I've tried everything from reformatting, trying different monitors and have now gone as far as buying a completely new PC that has Windows 10 instead of my previous pc which was running windows 7 AND STILL HAVE THE ISSUE. Despite buying a completely new PC, i still have this issue where all of my games simply have no AA at all. No matter how much I try to force it through the nvidia control panel or nvidia inspector, there is simply no AA in any of my games now and jaggies and shimmering are all over. It's mind boggling and has me clueless at this point that I've bought and entirely different and new PC and the issue is still here.
> 
> 
> -So basically, all I know is that this problem can't be hardware based because I've purchased and completely new pre-built PC and am still having the issue.



I'm having the same issue it sounds like. I am not even seeing anti aliasing being applied to my desktop icons, web browsers, videos. Everything looks like a bloody mess. Games look decent but the jaggies and shimmering textures bug the hell out of me.  I built a new gaming rig this week to try and get rid of it, but my new pc is displaying the same problems. I didn't reuse any of the components from my old PC, so there is no way it's the hardware. I'm starting to think that the problem involves my electricity or something crazy like that. That's literally the only thing that my two pc's have in common.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen. Seriously. Where's the screenshots or vids of this supposed weirdness? 

I was going to say lay off the hallucinogens. But let's assume it's possible. For now....


----------



## basco (Apr 26, 2017)

you dont have some audio box beside your monitor or other magnetic stuff?


----------



## Mycelium (Apr 26, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. Seriously. Where's the screenshots or vids of this supposed weirdness?
> 
> I was going to say lay off the hallucinogens. But let's assume it's possible. For now....




http://imgur.com/a/emcP8



basco said:


> you dont have some audio box beside your monitor or other magnetic stuff?



Just my blue yeti mic, but the problem existed before I ever had the microphone.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 26, 2017)

Mycelium said:


> http://imgur.com/a/emcP8


thkse parts you circled??????

Look at the bars on the window... if there was no aa there, that would be jagged...the pillars.... etc...

Do you know what aa does? I dont see it where you hvae it circled..


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2017)

http://www.windowscentral.com/how-make-text-easier-read-using-cleartype-windows-10


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 26, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> thkse parts you circled??????
> 
> Look at the bars on the window... if there was no aa there, that would be jagged...the pillars.... etc...
> 
> Do you know what aa does? I dont see it where you hvae it circled..


I'm not seeing it either.


----------



## Mycelium (Apr 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not seeing it either.


 
Well, you are blind then. There is clear proof of aliasing in each of those pics. Anyways, I came here to get help, not to be derided. Take care.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 26, 2017)

Mycelium said:


> Well, you are blind then. There is clear proof of aliasing in each of those pics. Anyways, I came here to get help, not to be derided. Take care.


No one is deriding or berating you.  We can't help you fix a problem if we can't see one.  Maybe provide us some better examples?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like you are running a lower than native resolution and are seeing scaling artifacts.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2017)

I see what you're seeing. But in my opinion it's normal. You're expecting a level of perfection that can't be reached with current technology. There's a limitation on what you can do with pixels.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 26, 2017)

I see madness.


----------



## Mycelium (Apr 27, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I see what you're seeing. But in my opinion it's normal. You're expecting a level of perfection that can't be reached with current technology. There's a limitation on what you can do with pixels.



It's not normal, and it's not something I will settle for. I wasn't experiencing this problem before 6 months ago on old comp, so no, it's not just "how things are". I just took it into a shop to have it looked at, and the tech immediately saw what I was talking about. So no, I'm not just insane.


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 27, 2017)

Post a small video which shows both the AA settings in control panel and in-game settings, and then the "aliasing" in game.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 27, 2017)

Mycelium said:


> It's not normal, and it's not something I will settle for. I wasn't experiencing this problem before 6 months ago on old comp, so no, it's not just "how things are". I just took it into a shop to have it looked at, and the tech immediately saw what I was talking about. So no, I'm not just insane.


Oh really?

Well I guess my computer is affected to. Even though I know for a fact it isn't.

See what I mean?






Look at all those jaggies!!!


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm guessing the OP some how ended up in "Ease of Access Center", and has opened the magnifier with it zoomed in.

Example:


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 27, 2017)

Mycelium said:


> Well, you are blind then. There is clear proof of aliasing in each of those pics. Anyways, I came here to get help, not to be derided. Take care.


Not sure anyone was deriding you at that point man.. i just dont see it in what you circled. So i take it you didnt try adjusting cleartype and just took the pc in the shop? What res is your monitor? What res are you playing games at?? In the native res of your monitor, right?

Anyway, let us knkw what the shop finds.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Apr 27, 2017)

Mycelium - Two tpu profiles ?


----------



## xquizt (May 3, 2017)

The problem that me and this other user are having can't be shown by screenshots. You will see it as normal because you dont have the problem but on our screens the edges of the AK are jagged white lines. I would have to take a video with my phone pointing it at my monitor while I'm in a game. I guess I will have to do this since it can't be seen through screenshots or videos.


----------



## EarthDog (May 3, 2017)

Do it.. because the stills, which would actually show them if they are there, arent showing it.

What did the shop say?

What about the other questions i and others asked (see my posts). Help us help you!!!!


----------



## XSI (May 3, 2017)

as some you have mentioned: clear text, magnifier, different resolution than native could have an effect. maybe some how you are running on unified windows driver instead of proper nvidia or amd.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 4, 2017)

Yup and another thing: don't crawl into your screen.


----------



## RCoon (May 4, 2017)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Mycelium - Two tpu profiles ?



Nope.

Either there is a ClearType/Ease of Access issue the OP has mistakingly enabled, or his panel is not refreshing at the correct speed. It's either bizarre scaling or a dodgy refresh rate on the monitor.

I'm not aware of them posting saying they tried a new monitor with a different cable.


Mycelium said:


> That's literally the only thing that my two pc's have in common.


You're using the same monitor and cable setup though right?


----------



## Gasaraki (May 17, 2017)

64K said:


> I've tried using a different DVI cables and even an HDMI cable with a different monitor and the jaggies / aliasing are still all there.



Seriously? Different cables didn't help with the jaggies? NO WAY...



DRDNA said:


> I did read somewhere issues with Creators and NVidia.....I think that's why they released *381.65 *which said this
> *New Features*
> 
> 
> ...



That's just throwing darts at a big board.


----------



## EarthDog (May 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Do it.. because the stills, which would actually show them if they are there, arent showing it.
> 
> What did the shop say?
> 
> What about the other questions i and others asked (see my posts). Help us help you!!!!


Bump..what did the shop say...and other answers..etc..


----------



## DRDNA (May 18, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> That's just throwing darts at a big board.


the OS and the Drivers are the only two things left in common....two different PC's narrows that big board down to just what I said OS and Drivers left in common.....seems the big board may have a bulls-eye


----------



## Consolemasterpeasant (Jun 27, 2017)

I think that it is a virus that maybe spreades through elektricity. I have had this same problem for 2 years now and it is wery annoying. I was going to sleep over at my friend and i brought my ps4, before i plugget in my ps4 he didnt have the problem but when i did he too did not have any antialiasing. I allso believe that this is a common problem and peapole just dont think about it. Sorry for my shitty english


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2017)

Consolemasterpeasant said:


> I think that it is a virus that maybe spreades through elektricity.



Sorry for 
In one Respect your right virus (computer) are Spread by electricty

But they have to have a vector to Spread from ( and to )
ie computer to computer or Storage medium to computer


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Sorry for
> In one Respect your right virus (computer) are Spread by electricty
> 
> But they have to have a vector to Spread from ( and to )
> ie computer to computer or Storage medium to computer



But...But.... It might be something new we don't know yet!!!!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 27, 2017)

This is beyond.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 27, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> This is beyond.



thats a new Virus ?????
"Beyond Virus".................must update my Virus Definitions so its included


----------



## Consolemasterpeasant (Jun 27, 2017)

Its so weird, i dont know why the problem is there or how it got there. Its just feels like it existens just to annoy the shit out of the person who recieved the problem. Again sorry for my really bad english


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2017)

Consolemasterpeasant said:


> Again sorry for my really bad english


Your English is just fine.  I think people are just surprised about your idea that there is an electricity virus.


----------



## Consolemasterpeasant (Jun 27, 2017)

Well im not really shure if it really spreads through electricity but from what iwe noticed it does


----------



## RCoon (Jun 27, 2017)

I think the reality is your electrical grounding sucks, and it's messing up the video signals on your displays because they're poorly grounded. I have seen graphical anomalies caused by poor grounding, particularly on older displays.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 1, 2017)

You can't reason with silly.

Stop trying to do it, close this trainwreck of a topic, we're attracting the loonies

'spreads through electricity'

'its suddenly there and now my friend sees it too'

'I'm hearing voices'....

Come on.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 1, 2017)

xquizt was last seen: May 22, 2017
Thread Seems Abandoned by OP  @Tatty_One


----------



## xquizt (Apr 14, 2018)

Still can't figure this issue out and it's been going on for over a year now. Here is a video showing the issue and it's present in every game on 2 different pc's now that have nothing in common.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2018)

After reading through all this? I am thinking, IDK. But, after all that was done, I would go to checking my Power and ground. That would seem to be the issue except, at the shop, it was also seen. So, perhaps there is a ground issue inside the computer? 

IDK, just thinking out loud.


----------



## xquizt (Apr 14, 2018)

Arjai said:


> After reading through all this? I am thinking, IDK. But, after all that was done, I would go to checking my Power and ground. That would seem to be the issue except, at the shop, it was also seen. So, perhaps there is a ground issue inside the computer?
> 
> IDK, just thinking out loud.


That's a thought, but my PC once worked perfectly in the same house/room. The problem started occurring out of the blue after a reformat, and hasnt gone away even after buying a completely new PC with nothing in common with the old one. I know how insane this sounds, I've been PC gaming for 15 years since I was young, and I've never encountered an issue that I couldnt troubleshoot and fix. It's killed my desire to even play pc games now since I've gone through everything to fix it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 14, 2018)

You're PC doesn't have a problem, I think this has turned into a bit of an OCD type obsession for you, let me explain.. 

The video you posted showed the most minute far away rendered line that showed some aliasing, most of the other rendered items that where a lot more prominent you could see AA working as it should. AA is not perfect there will still always be some instances where aliasing is happening and you happen to have found a very minute instance of this going on. 

This very small instance has gotten you to the point that you're focusing on this rather than just playing your dam game and enjoying it man. 

Your obsession has seen you buy a whole new PC with a whole new set of components for you to see the same small instance of what you have come to class as your problem, again, there is no problem here, you're nitpicking, splitting hairs, grasping at straws etc. 

Just forget this whole debacle, play your game, stop trying to find a problem where one doesn't exist.


----------



## xquizt (Apr 14, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You're PC doesn't have a problem, I think this has turned into a bit of an OCD type obsession for you, let me explain..
> 
> The video you posted showed the most minute far away rendered line that showed some aliasing, most of the other rendered items that where a lot more prominent you could see AA working as it should. AA is not perfect there will still always be some instances where aliasing is happening and you happen to have found a very minute instance of this going on.
> 
> ...


No, the difference was night and day when it happened, I can also go to my friend's house and can see his games look normal with proper AA like mine once did. I've also seen this response before on other similiar threads and it looks as if you googled my problem and copy pasted this post from another site. Please don't derail my thread telling me that this is how it is supposed to look when my entire screen is riddled with pulsating jaggies. I know you're probably just trying to get your post count up but I'm looking for some actual insight into a very rare/complicated problem that simply can't be googled to fix


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2018)

You say it's present on 2 different PC's. What is the common piece of hardware (monitor, cable, etc.) that you're using? What have and haven't you replaced at this point?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 14, 2018)

xquizt said:


> No, the difference was night and day when it happened, I can also go to my friend's house and can see his games look normal with proper AA like mine once did. I've also seen this response before on other similiar threads and it looks as if you googled my problem and copy pasted this post from another site. Please don't derail my thread telling me that this is how it is supposed to look when my entire screen is riddled with pulsating jaggies. I know you're probably just trying to get your post count up but I'm looking for some actual insight into a very rare/complicated problem that simply can't be googled to fix



You derailed your own thread, you didnt reply to people previously, you left and didnt come back just to start the whole debacle again. I don't see an issue. I'm sorry you don't value that opinion but again you seem to be trying to find fault where there doesnt appear to be one, you have decent specs, seriously just install and play your games, who gives a damn about a few jagged edges here and there? it's screaming OCD or attention seeking... 

And my post count is 1.66 a day and has been pretty much the same for the 8 years that I have been posting here, so making a comment on 50 useless threads as this one won't change that fact, you just need to hear the truth. Anyway, I'll probably not hear anything from you until next year when you have bought 500 more new computers and are still having the same problem, I'm out, good luck


----------



## xquizt (Apr 15, 2018)

erocker said:


> You say it's present on 2 different PC's. What is the common piece of hardware (monitor, cable, etc.) that you're using? What have and haven't you replaced at this point?


There is nothing in common with my old PC. Other than the power going into it, the room I'm in, and that's it.


----------



## qubit (Apr 15, 2018)

xquizt said:


> There is nothing in common with my old PC. Other than the power going into it, the room I'm in, and that's it.


Are you using the same monitor?

EDIT: Also, I've just looked at your video and I don't see anything wrong. Sure, fine lines will flicker in and out of existence and show rolling aliasing when at the limits of resolution, no matter how much AA you use. The lower the resolution used, the worse the effect is since the pixels are bigger. Therefore, are you running the game at the monitor's native resolution and is the rendering of the game set to native as well? Many games allow a lower rendering resolution in order to improve framerate.

When you say your friend's computer doesn't do it, I strongly suspect that you're not comparing like with like. What about making  a similar video of his PC?


----------



## erocker (Apr 15, 2018)

xquizt said:


> There is nothing in common with my old PC. Other than the power going into it, the room I'm in, and that's it.


If this is true and you're not messing with Nvidia control panel settings, installing strange drivers or anything like that, there's no logical answer to your issue.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2018)

Mycelium said:


> http://imgur.com/a/emcP8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am really sorry but none of these pictures show a lack of AA. The in-game screenshot clearly shows AA is working, as does the Google search results screenshot (though that is TrueType at work, not the same thing).

There is a difference between 'seeing a jaggy' and AA being off. You're still limited to your display resolution and once you start focusing on the actual pixels of course you can see them.



xquizt said:


> Still can't figure this issue out and it's been going on for over a year now. Here is a video showing the issue and it's present in every game on 2 different pc's now that have nothing in common.



You have provided the best proof of AA being active yourself. Those 'jaggies' you see on the structures in the distance when you zoom in, only appear once you are zoomed in so far on the screen that you can actually SEE the black lines between pixels. In other words, what you are doing is literally 'counting pixels'. You can count all day, but until you buy a monitor with a higher pixel density, that simply won't go away. And even with a higher pixel density, if you would put a microscope on it you would still see the same effect.

Its called physical limitations, not 'lack of AA'. You can be convinced all you want that something is wrong, but its not. Enjoy your rig, now go play games.


EDIT: Just noticed this is a necro and also that I was already convinced these people have lost the plot. Funny how with new 'evidence' I arrive at the same conclusion 
Note to self: LOOK AT THE DATES 



xquizt said:


> No, the difference was night and day when it happened, I can also go to my friend's house and can see his games look normal with proper AA like mine once did. I've also seen this response before on other similiar threads and it looks as if you googled my problem and copy pasted this post from another site. Please don't derail my thread telling me that this is how it is supposed to look when my entire screen is riddled with pulsating jaggies. I know you're probably just trying to get your post count up but I'm looking for some actual insight into a very rare/complicated problem that simply can't be googled to fix



No. You aren't special. You just convinced yourself that you are. Everything we see is called a perception of reality. We can convince ourselves that something is red, while everyone else sees it as blue. And its very difficult to 'unsee' that once you are convinced of it. For some people it even requires therapy.


----------



## xquizt (Apr 15, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I am really sorry but none of these pictures show a lack of AA. The in-game screenshot clearly shows AA is working, as does the Google search results screenshot (though that is TrueType at work, not the same thing).
> 
> There is a difference between 'seeing a jaggy' and AA being off. You're still limited to your display resolution and once you start focusing on the actual pixels of course you can see them.
> 
> ...



Uh yeah I've seen this post regurgitated in other threads of people having the same issue and it's simply not true. I already mentioned I can go to my friends house and there isnt a massive amount of pulsating jaggies on his screen on the same parts of the map. I also notice it's not present on the computers at my local LAN center so you're simply wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2018)

Come back to this thread yet again, and looked at everything again: i'm in agreeance with everyone else. the AA settings are working in your video, and its 100% clear that the 'jaggies' being seen are you sticking the camera right upto the LCD panel and seeing the pixels.

I see you've got screen scale cranked to 120, which smooths some things out but causes artifacting at the same time - try setting that to 100 and not 120.

I game at 4K with and without AA, and i can still see those same artifacts (fences shimmering in pubg for example), either this is a problem with the screen you're using or its settings (wrong resolution? If its a TV, is it set to just scan/1:1 pixel mapping? is Game mode or anything else that affects overscan or processes the image active?)


----------



## qubit (Apr 15, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Uh yeah I've seen this post regurgitated in other threads of people having the same issue and it's simply not true. I already mentioned I can go to my friends house and there isnt a massive amount of pulsating jaggies on his screen on the same parts of the map. I also notice it's not present on the computers at my local LAN center so you're simply wrong.


Can you answer my post #60 please - it's rather pertinent to getting to the bottom of your query. If you continue to ignore it, I'll assume that you're just wasting everybody's time.

Rubbishing other people's pertinent posts on here isn't helping you either.


----------



## xquizt (Apr 15, 2018)

qubit said:


> Can you answer my post #60 please - it's rather pertinent to getting to the bottom of your query. If you continue to ignore it, I'll assume that you're just wasting everybody's time.
> 
> Rubbishing other people's pertinent posts on here isn't helping you either.


Yes I'm using my native resolution 1920 * 1080 on desktop and in-game and I'm using the same monitor but I've tried my older monitor and it's there too. It seems that this is prevelant on every electronic in my household too except my iPhone


----------



## qubit (Apr 15, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Yes I'm using my native resolution 1920 * 1080 on desktop and in-game and I'm using the same monitor but I've tried my older monitor and it's there too. It seems that this is prevelant on every electronic in my household too except my iPhone e


Thanks for getting back to me. In that case, you need to make a comparison video with your friends PC. I strongly suspect that you're not comparing like with like here, most likely inadvertently.

When you compared, was he running the same game at the same resolution? Could his monitor be 1440p or 4K maybe? In both cases, the artefacting will be much less.

Make sure that you've got the same test conditions when you make the video, ie same native resolution, same graphics card settings (is he on NVIDIA or AMD?) same game and same game settings, along with the same part of the game and the same driver version. Only by controlling all the variables can you make a proper comparison. I also suggest, if you can, to bring your PC over to his house and set it up next to it, then you can pan the camera between them and show any differences very clearly. I predict that once you set things up this way the differences will disappear.

If you can still see differences, perhaps try swapping the graphics cards and see if the problem moves to the other computer. All this can be shown on your video. Don't forget to give relevant specs of the setups in your video, ie graphics card make and model, CPU and Windows version. Other specs don't really matter so much. Heck, one could argue that the CPU doesn't make any difference here either, even.

Note that my explanation for how lines will look at the limit of resolution still stands as it's a physical limitation that cannot be gotten around, only reduced. @Vayra86 had pretty much the same explanation and cannot be dismissed as mere "regurgitation".


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 16, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Uh yeah I've seen this post regurgitated in other threads of people having the same issue and it's simply not true. I already mentioned I can go to my friends house and there isnt a massive amount of pulsating jaggies on his screen on the same parts of the map. I also notice it's not present on the computers at my local LAN center so you're simply wrong.



Uh yeah well enjoy your imaginary problems in that case, its the first step on the path to madness.

'Massive amounts of pulsating jaggies'... If i google that, here's the top result
http://marcogwen.blogspot.nl/2010/08/bright-lights-and-jagged-lines.html

And if that fails to provide answers, here's your fanclub - wait never mind you've already been there I just noticed - and its an exact repeat of what you're doing here. Its the same technology, so you're getting the same answers. Call it the beauty of science and facts versus 'perception' and imagination. Maybe try it sometime, convince yourself that aliasing still can occur even with several methods of AA being used. Rendering is imperfect and it always will be.
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/638876-jagged-shadowspop-inlow-lod-and-jagged-aa/?page=39

Bottom line, I would suggest you take the medical route. Or get a Ryzen, some people over at Linus are convinced that fixes it 



xquizt said:


> Yes I'm using my native resolution 1920 * 1080 on desktop and in-game and I'm using the same monitor but I've tried my older monitor and it's there too. It seems that this is prevelant on every electronic in my household too except my iPhone



BINGO! That's because your Iphone has a retina display with a much higher PPI. You're on to something here!


----------



## xquizt (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, I guess I really just started to notice this and couldn't un-notice it :/ I had my friend take a video on the same part of the map and it also shows the same shimmering 










How is it that I never noticed it before? I remember my games not rendering lines like those and the only movement that caught my eye were  enemy players. Sorry about all this but just wow


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 16, 2018)

xquizt said:


> How is it that I never noticed it before?


Probably because there is  flagging interest in a year old Thread and i am afraid at this Point>>>  your See and Report anything to Keep the 6 Pall Bearers near to this coffin


----------



## xquizt (Apr 16, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Probably because there is  flagging interest in a year old Thread and i am afraid at this Point>>>  your See and Report anything to Keep the 6 Pall Bearers near to this coffin


not sure what you mean D:


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 16, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Wow, I guess I really just started to notice this and couldn't un-notice it :/ I had my friend take a video on the same part of the map and it also shows the same shimmering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're making progress now... Now that you've taken the first step back to reality, here's some background info on how pixels work.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel

There is also this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LCD_crosstalk

And then there is this, which you can directly play around with yourself to 'fix' such problems. You said your Iphone didn't have the issue, well look here:
https://designcompaniesranked.com/resources/is-this-retina/

In the end its really simple, if you want a perfectly rendered picture, take a look out the window. I'm not even joking. No matter what resolution and no matter what hardware, rendering is always imperfect and it can show numerous types of artifacts; depending on the game/engine, the colors you see next to one another, the (sub)pixel matrix of your monitor, the ingame settings and quality level (spoiler: even 'Ultra' is not perfect rendering), your viewing distance, etc. etc .etc.

Ambient Occlusion and shadow maps are other great examples of an imperfect render tech that can cause all sorts of visible artifacts. Many of these technologies are post processing so they are basically added to the raw render as a sort of overlay - and this happens numerous times per second, so obviously at different frame rates you will perceive it differently too.


----------



## qubit (Apr 16, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Wow, I guess I really just started to notice this and couldn't un-notice it :/ I had my friend take a video on the same part of the map and it also shows the same shimmering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry buddy, I always respect someone who can admit they've made a mistake.  At least we've got to the bottom of it now and glad to help.

It's certainly true that one can start noticing something after a long time and then never unsee it, eg a smudge on a monitor screen. Could be there for days, but the minute you see it, you'll never unsee it and it can bug you like crazy!

I think for you, the move to 4K with a decent GPU to keep the framerate up will help a lot as it'll minimise the effect greatly.


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2018)

xquizt said:


> Wow, I guess I really just started to notice this and couldn't un-notice it :/ I had my friend take a video on the same part of the map and it also shows the same shimmering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things like this happen to all of us at some point. Glad it's resolved.


----------

